
Show HN: Markov chain text generator trained from any Reddit user or subreddit - Agent_Phantom
https://github.com/PhantomInsights/comments-generator
======
Agent_Phantom
The project is not limited to only Reddit comments, I included an alternative
script that can read and compute the contents of .txt files.

And if you don't need the bot functionality you can test the Markov chain
directly with the file step3.py

